# Welcome to the Slavic forum!



## Jana337

> You may not post audio or video files/links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.
> All these threads need to say which moderator approved it.
> All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
> Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.


Our forums are organised as an on-line dictionary with threads indexed by their titles.
You have to focus on only one specific point (about grammar or vocabulary), in a sentence in original language and in a detailed context, rules 2 and 3. Please, give all context right at the beginning of your threads.
We cannot provide list, translate whole sentences nor proofread, rule 5.

Therefore, you have to:
- focus on only one specific question per thread,
- in the title: write directly in original language the problematic phrase,
- in the thread: write a full sentence in original language and explain context,
- ask a specific question about your problem.

Please refer to our general rules.
If you have questions or remarks, don't hesitate to contact anyone of my colleagues.


----------



## Jana337

Help the Slavic forum get off to a good start by asking some questions.

Steps:

register,
click "New Thread" to ask a question.
1. Be helpful, not hurtful.
If someone's language background isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.

2. Be polite.
The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" are welcome.

3. Look for the answer in dictionaries first.

4. Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question. (Avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new" and the like)

5. Always provide an example sentence to show the context.

6. Use the report-a-post feature in the top right corner of each post, if you read a post that contains questionable language/pictures or if you feel it does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.

7. Don’t use the forum as a chat board (it is inefficient); use the private message (PM) feature (PC users, right click the member’s name) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member

8. Do not post links to commercial sites. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way.

9. If you have further questions please post them in the "Comments and Suggestions" Forum or send a private message (PM) to your favorite moderator.

10. Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.

For a detailed list, please check the comprehensive WR Rules


----------



## Jana337

*Languages in the Slavic forum*​ 
The Slavic forum is open to *monolingual threads as well as to all relevant language combinations*. In the latter case, you are most likely to receive *a timely and accurate reply* if the second language is *English. *Otherwise, *German and Spanish *are represented very well, followed by *Italian and French.*

*Be respectful* of thread openers and other readers who do not understand Slavic languages. If a thread is opened in English, do not switch to a language that will make it* impossible for some interested parties to follow* the discussion.

This forum is dedicated to* natural languages*. Artifical languages are to be discussed *only in threads dedicated to that particular phenomenon*.  Please *do not offer translations into artificial languages* in "All Slavic languages" threads. If you are a creator or fan of an artificial Slavic language, please *do not use this forum to promote your language*.  Self-promotion is strictly forbidden, whether or not it is of a commercial nature.

*Translations, corrections, homework

*​        The forum is not* a free translation and correction service*. You may provide translations and corrections sparingly and in accordance with the following guidelines:

Do not help students or applicants *misrepresent* *their abilities* or *receive undeservedly good grades or evaluations of linguistic proficiency*. 

If a thread starter does not* suggest his own solution* (of course, Babelfish translations do not count as a genuine attempt) or *ask a specific question*, please ask him to do so before you answer. *Rather than just polishing text*, please offer *general hints* (for example, "watch out for plural endings," "review the formation of the passive voice", etc.), in order to help learners *learn*.

Please *be respectful *and do not give an answer after another forum member has requested a genuine attempt or a specific question from the thread starter.

Those who ask specific questions but have not shown *a* *consistent interest in learning the language* need not be asked to provide their own translation. 

You may correct translations and other texts only if *there is no doubt* that the thread starter is seeking to perfect his language skills and is not trying to be deceptive.​ 

*Citations and sources*​ 
Please remember that whenever you *take anything from another source*, such as a dictionary, a textbook, or another website, you should *acknowledge your source* with a citation and, if possible, a link.

In addition to preventing *copyright violations*, this is fair and ethical and acknowledges other people's work and effort. To copy without acknowledgement is *plagiarism*. Moreover, it is very helpful to other foreros to know where you get your information.

The rules prohibit quoting more than 4 sentences of a text or 4 lines of lyrics. This *does not mean* that quotes under 4 sentences may be copied without acknowledgement.


----------



## Jana337

*Polski: Witamy na forum słowiańskim*

Pomóż wystartować forum słowiańskiemu zadając jakieś pytanie.

Jak?

zarejestruj się,
kliknij "nowy thread" aby zadać pytanie.
1. Staraj się być pomocny. Jeżeli czyjeś zdolności językowe nie są idealne, nie traktuj go źle.

2. Bądź uprzejmy. Mile widziane: dzień dobry, cześć, dziękuję.

3. Najpierw zawsze poszukaj odpowiedzi w słowniku.

4. Wpisuj słowa lub wyrażenia w tytule threadu. (Unikaj: "Poproszę o tłumaczenie", "Jak to powiedzieć", "Czy to słowo isnieje?", "Jestem nowy" itp.)

5. Zawsze podawaj przykładowe zdanie by wyjaśnić kontekst.

6. Użyj przycisku report-a-post (zgłoś post) w prawym górnym rogu, jeśli czytasz post, który zawiera niewłaściwy język/obrazki lub jeśli sądzisz że nie należy do tego konkretnego forum. To pomoże w zarządzaniu forum.

7. Forum nie może być używane jako chat; używaj funkcji - prywatna wiadomość (PM) (do użytkowników PC, kliknij prawym przyciskiem na imię) jeśli chcesz wysłać prywatną wiadomość innnemu członkowi forum.

8. Nie zamieszczaj linków do stron komercyjnych. Jest to forum wystrzegające się reklam, i chcemy aby tak pozostało.

9. Jeśli masz dalsze pytania, zamieść je na forum "Comments and Suggestions" lub wyślij prywatną wiadomość (PM) do twojego ulubionego moderatora.

10. Okresowo sprawdzaj zasady działania forum, ponieważ mogą być aktualizowane jeśli będzie to konieczne.

By zobaczyć szczegółową listę, proszę sprawdzić pełne zasady WR.


----------



## Jana337

*Ukrainian: Лacкaвo пpocимo дo cлoв'янcькoгo фopуму[/h]Допоможіть "запустити" слов’янський форум, поставте своє запитання!*

Як це зробити?

зареєструйтеся,
натисніть на "New Thread", щоб поставити запитання.
Правила поведінки на форумі:

1. Допомагайте, не ображайте нікого. Якщо чиїсь мовні знання недосконалі – це не привід для глузування.

2. Будьте ввічливими. Вживайте побільше слова "Привіт", "Добрий день", "Дякую".

3. Перш, ніж поставити запитання, не полінуйтеся заглянути у словник.

4. Ставлячи запитання, помістіть в заголовку ключове слово. Уникайте використання в заголовку фраз, типу: "Перекладіть, будь ласка", "Як це сказати", "Чи існує таке слово", "Я тут новенький" і т.ін.

5. Завжди розміщуйте речення для прикладу, щоб був зрозумілим контекст.

6. Використовуйте "report-a-post" в правому верхньому кутку посту, якщо Ви помітите на форумі сумнівні вирази та неадекватні малюнки або повідомлення, що, на Вашу думку, не відповідають характеру форуму.

7. Даний форум не для чату, якщо Ви хочете поговорити з іншим членом форуму, надійшліть йому приватне повідомлення (private message - PM). Для цього необхідно всього лише натиснути правою кнопкою миші на ім’я члена форуму.

8. Не поміщайте посилання на комерційні сайти, на форумі реклама не дозволяється, і сподіваємося, так буде і надалі.

9. Із запитаннями та коментарями звертайтесь до рубрики "Comments and Suggestions" або ж напряму до будь-якого модератора через приватне повідомлення (private message - PM).

10. Будь ласка, зазирайте до "Правил користування форумом", вони будуть змінюватися по мірі необхідності.

Повний текст правил користування форумом Ви можете знайти на "WR Rules".


----------



## Jana337

*Česky: Vítej ve slovanském fóru*

Přispěj svými otázkami k rozjezdu slovanského fóra!

Jak? Postup:

zaregistruj se,
klikni na "New Thread" a polož otázku.
Zásady:

1. Pomáhej, neurážej. Nejsou-li jazykové znalosti ostatních perfektní, nechovej se k nim pohrdavě.

2. Chovej se zdvořile. Slova jako "ahoj", "děkuji" jsou vítána.

3. Než se zeptáš, hledej odpovědi na své otázky ve slovnících.

4. Když kladeš novou otázku, napiš klíčové slovo nebo větu do titulku (vyhýbej se obecným výrazům jako "překlad prosím", "jak se to řekne", "existuje toto slovo", "jsem tu nová" atd.)

5. Vždy připiš příklad, z něhož bude zřejmé použití slova, jehož překlad žádáš.

6. Objevíš-li příspěvek obsahující nevhodné výrazy nebo obrázky, případně máš-li pocit, že příspěvek patří do jiného fóra, použij červený trojúhelníček v rohu každého příspěvku a podej zprávu moderátorům. Tak přispěješ k hladkému fungování fóra.

7. Nezaměňuj fórum s chatem. Využij privátních zpráv, chceš-li někomu poslat osobní vzkaz (klikni pravým tlačítkem na jeho/její jméno).

8. Není dovoleno vkládat do příspěvků odkazy na komerční stránky. Naše fórum funguje bez reklamy. Chceme, aby to tak zůstalo.

9. Tvé otázky ohledně fungování fóra budou zodpovězeny v "Comments and Suggestions". Případně se můžeš obrátit na svého oblíbeného moderátora (pošli mu/jí privátní zprávu).

10. Čas od času se seznam s aktuální verzí pravidel, protože je v případě potřeby aktualizujeme.

Kompletní seznam pravidel je zde.


----------



## Jana337

*Srpski: Dobrodošli u slovenski forum*

Pomozite slovenskom forumu da dobro startuje postavljanjem nekih pitanja.

Korišćenjem ovog foruma pristaješ na sledeća pravila.

Da bi mogao da učestvuješ, moraš prvo da se registruješ
klikni na «New Thread» i postavi željeno pitanje.
Pravila:
   1. Budi od pomoći, ne ismevaj druge. Ako neko ne govori savršeno jezik, nemoj da ga vređaš.

2. Korišćenje izraza kao što su "Pozdrav", "Ćao" i "Hvala" su dobrodošli.

3. Pre nego što pošalješ poruku u kojoj tražiš prevod, prvo proveri da li tražena reč postoji u rečniku.

4. Kad postavljaš pitanje, stavi u naslov željenu reč ili frazu (radi lakšeg snalaženja u forumu).

5. Ako je moguće, uvek daj rečenicu-primer ili kontekst, drugima će biti lakše da prevedu ili da daju objašnjenje. Izbegavaj izraze kao što su: "prevod molim", "kako se kaže?", "da li ova reč postoji?".

6. Prijavi postove koji sadrže neprikladan rečnik ili pripadaju drugom forumu tako što ćeš da klikneš na report-a-post koji se nalazi u gornjem desnom uglu svakog posta u obliku crvenog trougla.

7. Ne zamenjuj forum čatom, ako hoćeš da pošalješ privatnu poruku (PM) drugom članu foruma, klikni desnim tasterom miša na ime tog člana.

8. Nemoj da šalješ linkove komercijalnih web stranica. Ovaj forum funkcioniše bez reklama, i želimo da tako i ostane.

9. Ako imaš neko pitanje u vezi sa forumom, pošalji novu poruku u odeljku "Comments and Suggestions", ili pošalji (privatnu) poruku svom omiljenom moderatoru.

10. S vremena na vreme (Povremeno) proveri pravila foruma zbog mogućih promena.


    Za kompletniji uvid u pravila ovog foruma vidi Forum Rules.


----------



## Jana337

*Belarusian: Лacкaвa зaпpaшaeм нa cлaвянcкі фopум!*

Дапамажы разгарнуць славянскі форум – размясьці сваё пытаньне!

Як гэта зрабіць?

зарэгіструйся,
каб задаць пытаньне, націсьні на "New Thread".
Як паводзіць сябе ў форуме:

   1. Дапамагай, а ня здзекуйся. Не абыходзься зьняважліва      з тымі, хто ня вельмі добра валодае той ці іншай мовай.

2. Памятай пра ветлівасьць - "Добры дзень", "Прывітаньне", "Дзякуй" ніколі не пашкодзяць.

3. Найперш паглядзі ў слоўніку, а потым пытайся.

4. Ужывай у загалоўку словы ці сказ з твайго пытаньня (пазьбягай выразаў "перакладзіце, калі ласка", "як сказаць?", альбо "ці існуе такое слова?").

5. Калі хочаш ведаць пераклад або тлумачэньне, заўсёды      зьмяшчай словы ў кантэксьце.

6. Калі табе здарыцца ўбачыць у форуме непрыстойныя выразы ці выявы, альбо паведамленьні, якія на тваю думку нічога агульнага з дадзенай тэмай ня маюць, ужывай кнопку "report-a-post". Гэтак ты      дапаможаш захоўваць чысьціню форума.

7. Не распачынай чат у форуме – гэта вельмі нязручна! Ты можаш накіраваць любому ўдзельніку форума асабістае паведамленьне (private message - PM) з дапамогай правай кнопкі мышкі.

8. Не разьмяшчай спасылак на камэрцыйныя старонкі. На      гэтым форуме няма рэклямы, і, мы спадзяемся, ня будзе.

9. Калі табе нешта незразумела, пытайся ў форуме "Comments and Suggestions" альбо      прыватна ў твайго мадэратара.

10. Вяртайся час ад часу на гэтую старонку – пры      неабходнасьці тут могуць зьявіцца і новыя правілы.

Поўны сьпіс правілаў (на ангельскай мове) ты знойдзеш тут: "WR Rules"


----------



## Jana337

*Bulgarian: Дoбрe дoшли във фoрyмa нa cлaвянcкитe eзици*

Помогнете в първите стъпки на славянския форум, задайте въпроса си тук!

Как? Ето как:

регистрирайте се
кликнете върху “New Thread” и задайте своя въпрос
Има и правила

1. Някой се нуждае от вашата помощ, а не от нападки по свой адрес.
Бъдете толерантни, дори ако той/тя не владее съвършено езика.

2. Вежливото ви отношение, изразено в някое “здравейте”, “привет” или “благодаря”е винаги добре дошло.

3. Ако търсите отговор, първото място за консултация е речникът.

4. Напишете ключовата за въпроса дума или фраза още в заглавието.
(избягвайте изрази като “моля за превод”, “как да кажа това?”, “съществува ли такава дума?”, “нов/а съм тук” и други подобни).

5. Когато задавате своя въпрос, не забравяйте да посочите и контекст.

6. За постинги, съдържащи некоректен език или картинки – или просто за такива, които според вас не отговарят на целите на този форум – , използвайте линка report-a-post, намиращ се в горния десен ъгъл на постинга. Това ще допринесе за безпроблемната работа на форума.

7. Не използвайте форума като чат – би било безпредметно; ако искате да изпратите лично съобщение до друг член на форума, използвайте личните бележки – просто кликнете върху неговото име и изберете send a private message (PM).

8. Не публикувайте линкове към сайтове с комерсиална цел. Този форум е свободна от реклама зона и бихме желали да остане такъв.

9. За питания и предложения, засягащи форума, моля публикувайте постингите се в “Comments and Suggestions” или чрез лична бележка (PM) до любимия си модератор.

10. Моля проверявайте периодично правилата на форума – те ще бъдат обновявани всеки път, когато възникне необходимост от това.


Подробният списък с правила на целия форум Wordreference е на ваше разположение тук: comprehensive WR Rules


----------



## Jana337

*Hrvatski: Dobrodošli na slavenski forum*

Pomozite slavenskom forumu da dobro započne tako da počnete postavljati neka pitanja!

Korištenjem ovog sustava, pristaješ na sljedeća pravila:

Da bi mogli sudjelovati u forumu morate se registrirati
Klikni na «New Thread» i postavi željeno pitanje.
Pravila:

1. Pomogni, ako netko ne poznaje dobro jezik, nemoj se loše ponašati prema njemu (izrugivati).

2. Korištenje izraza kao što su «Pozdrav», «Bok/Bog» i «Hvala» su dobrodošli.

3. Prije slanja poruke vezano za prijevod, potrebno je da prvo provjeriš traženu riječ u rječniku.

  4. Kod postavljanja pitanja, željenu riječ ili frazu/izraz stavi u naslov (zbog lakšeg snalaženja na forumu).

5. Ako je moguće pruži primjer rečenice, zbog lakšeg prijevoda i objašnjenja. Izbjegavaj izraze kao što su: «prijevod molim», «kako se kaže?», «postoji li ova riječ ?»

6. Prijavi postove/poruke koji sadrže neprikladni rječnik ili pripadaju drugom forumu tako da klikneš na report-a-post koji se nalazi u gornjem desnom kutu svakog posta u obliku crvenog trokuta.

7. Ne zamjenjuj forum sa čavrljanjem (chatom). Ako želiš poslati privatnu poruku (PM) drugom članu foruma, desnim klikom klikni na ime određenog člana.

8. Nemoj slati linkove komercijalnih stranica. Ovaj forum funkcionira bez reklama, tako želimo da i ostane.

9. Ako imaš kakvih pitanja u vezi foruma pošalji na forum «comments and suggestions» ili pošalji poruku svom omiljenom moderatoru.

10. S vremenom na vrijeme provjeri pravila foruma zbog mogućih promjena.

   Za podrobniji uvid u pravila ovog foruma vidi Forum Rules.


----------



## Jana337

*Slovensky: Vitaj na slovanskom fóre*

Pomôž svojimi otázkami k štartu slovanského fóra!

Ako? Postup:

Zaregistruj sa
Klikni na "New Thread" a zadaj otázku
Zásady:

1. Pomáhaj, neurážaj. Ak nie sú jazykové znalosti ostatných perfektné, nesprávaj sa k nim pohŕdavo.

2. Správaj sa zdvorilo. Vítané sú slová ako "ahoj" a "ďakujem".

3. Skôr ako sa spýtaš, hľadaj odpovede na svoje otázky v slovníkoch.

4. Keď vkladáš novú otázku, napíš kľúčové slovo alebo vetu do titulku (vyhýbaj sa obecným výrazom ako "preklad prosím", "ako sa to povie", "existuje toto slovo", "som tu nová" atď.)

5. Ak žiadaš preklad slova, vždy ho napíš v kontexte, aby bol jasný jeho význam.

6. Ak objavíš príspevok obsahujúci nevhodné výrazy alebo obrázky, prípadne máš pocit, že príspevok patrí do iného fóra, použi červený trojuholníček v rohu každého príspevku a pošli správu moderátorom. Tak pomôžeš k správnemu fungovaniu fóra.

7. Nezamieňaj fórum s chatom. Ak chceš niekomu poslať osobný odkaz použi súkromné správy (klikni na jeho/jej meno).

8. Nie je dovolené vkladať do príspevkov odkazy na komerčné stránky. Naše fórum funguje bez reklamy. Chceme, aby to tak zostalo.

9. Tvoje otázky ohľadne fungovania fóra budú zodpovedané v "Comments and Suggestions". Prípadne sa môžeš obrátiť na svojho obľúbeného moderátora (pošli mu/jej súkromnú správu).

10. Občas sa pozri na aktuálnu verziu pravidiel, pretože ich v prípade potreby aktualizujeme.

Kompletný zoznam pravidiel je tu.


----------



## Jana337

*Bosanski: Dobrodošli na slavenski forum*

Pomozite slavenskom forumu da uspješno otpočne svoj rad tako što ćete posativti svoja pitanja!

Da bi postao član foruma, potrebno je: 

Registrirati      se 
Kliknuti      na «New Thread» i postaviti željeno pitanje.
Pravila kojih se treba pridržavati:

1. Ako netko ne poznaje dobro jezik, pomozi mu, ne pravi šale na njegov račun .

2. Poželjno je korištenje izraza kao što su «Pozdrav», «Vozdra» i «Hvala».

3. Prije postavljanja pitanja, potrebno je konsultovati rječnik.

4. Nepoznate riječi ili fraze koristi kao naslov (zbog lakšeg snalaženja na forumu). (Izbjegavaj izraze kao što su: «prijevod molim», «kako se kaže?», «da li ova riječ postoji?» itd.).

5. Nepoznate riječi ili fraze moraju biti potkrijepljene rečenicama koje ih sadrže. 

6. Prijavi postove/poruke koji sadrže neprikladni rječnik ili pripadaju drugom forumu klikom na report-a-post koji se nalazi u gornjem desnom uglu u obliku crvenog trougla.

7. Ovo je forum a ne chat. Pošalji privatnu poruku (PM) drugom članu foruma, desnim klikom na njegovo ime.

8. Ne šalji linkove komercijalnih stranica. Ovaj forum se ne koristi u reklamne svrhe, neka tako i ostane.

9. Ako imaš kakvih pitanja u vezi samog foruma objavi ih na forumu «comments and suggestions» ili pošalji privatnu poruku svom omiljenom moderatoru.

10. S vremenom na vrijeme provjeri pravila foruma zbog mogućih promjena.

Za detaljniji uvid u pravila ovog foruma vidi Forum Rules.


----------



## Jana337

*Slovenščina: Dobrodošel v slovanskem forumu!*

Pomagaj slovanskemu forumu zaživeti, tako da začneš postavljati vprašanja.

Kaj naj naredim?

- Registriraj se.
- Klikni na »New Thread« in postavi vprašanje.

Pravila:
1. Bodi drugim v pomoč. Čeprav njihovo znanje jezika ni popolno, se jim ne posmehuj. 

2. Bodi vljuden. Pogosto uporabljaj besede, kot so »Živio«, »Zdravo« in »Hvala«. 

3. Preden postaviš vprašanje, najprej preveri, ali je iskana beseda v slovarju.

4. Kadar prosiš za prevod, postavi besedo ali besedno zvezo v naslov teme. Ne odpiraj tem z naslovi, kot so: »prosim za prevod«, »kako se reče?«, »ali ta beseda obstaja?«, »nov na forumu« in podobno.

5. Da bo drugim lažje prevajati, napiši primer in/ali kontekst, v katerem je beseda rabljena. 

6. Prijavi objave, ki vsebujejo neprimerne besede/slike ali ne spadajo v določen forum. Klikni na gumb *»*report-a-post*«* ki je v zgornjem desnem kotu vsake objave (rdeč trikotnik). 

7. Forum ni klepetalnica. Če želiš poslati zasebno sporočilo (PM) drugemu uporabniku foruma, klikni na njegovo ime z desno tipko miške. 

8. Ne objavljaj povezav na komercialne strani. Na tem forumu ni oglaševanja in radi bi, da tako tudi ostane. 

9. Če imaš še kakšna vprašanja v zvezi s forumom, jih objavi v forumu »Comments and Suggestions« ali pošlji zasebno sporočilo svojemu najljubšemu moderatorju. 

10. Prosimo, da občasno preveriš pravila foruma, saj jih bomo po potrebi spreminjali.

Obširnejši seznam pravil najdeš tu: Forum Rules.


----------



## Jana337

*Macedonian: Дoбpeдојдoвтe нa cлoвeнcкиoт фopyм*

Помогнете му на словенскиот форум да проработи со поставување на прашања!

Како да постапите:

- Регистирајте се
- Кликнете на "New Thread" за да поставите прашање

  Правила на однесување:

1. Помогнете им на другите. Доколку некој не го познава јазикот совршено, не навредувајте.

2. Бидете учтиви. Изрази како "здравo", "благодарам" се секогаш добредојдени.

3. Одговорите прво побарајте ги во речниците.

4. Кога поставувате прашање ставете го клучниот збор или фраза во наслов. (Избегнувајте изрази како "превод ве молам", "како да го кажам ова?", "постои ли тој збор?", "нов сум" и така натаму).

5. Приложувајте реченица за пример за да се разбере контекстот.

6. Уптребете ја можноста "report a post" и пријавете доколку читате пост кој што содржи сомнителен јазик/слики или ако сметате дека не припаѓа на овој форум.Тоа ќе придонесе за добро функционирање на форумот.

7. Не испраќајте линкови кон комерцијални сајтови. Ова е сајт без реклами и би сакале таков и да остане.

8. Не користете го форумот за чат (не е оспособен за тоа). Доколку сакате, можете да испратите лична прака (PM) до некој член на форумот (десен клик на името на членот).

9. Ако имате дополнителни прашања или предлози, ве молиме испратете ги на "Comments and Suggestions" форумот или пак испратете лична порака (PM) до вашиот омилен модератор.

10. Ве молиме, повремено проверувајте ги правилата на форумот, затоа што се надоградуваат секогаш кога ќе има потреба.

За подетален список ве молиме проверете на "comprehensive WR Rules"


----------

